# Veteran Flag Banners



## debodun (Apr 12, 2021)

Our community is canvassing residents to see if they want to have a flag banner to honor veterans in their family past or present. They will be on public display. I don't know who is making the banners or how much they are charging the town but the cost to residents is $200 for each one. My cousin served in the Air Force. I showed him the blurb in the community newsletter. He said $200 was a lot of money to have his photo on display. To me it seems reasonable unless there is a huge difference between what the town is paying and what they are charging the residents.


----------



## hawkdon (Apr 12, 2021)

Yeah that seems kinda pricey...


----------



## jerry old (Apr 12, 2021)

$200.00, far too much


----------



## Pepper (Apr 12, 2021)

Prices are always higher in NY.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 12, 2021)

The $200.00 may include the cost of putting the banners up and taking them down.

The $200.00 is a little high to me but it might be a nice gesture for a family to chip in together to honor a parent or other family member that served.

It would be a nice gesture if they offered to give the banners to the individual donors at the end of the season even if they are a little bit tattered and torn.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 15, 2021)

Do you think having a temporary banner is the best use of your money? I'm sure there are vets, who could use that money, and  need your kindness.


----------



## debodun (Apr 18, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Do you think having a temporary banner is the best use of your money? I'm sure there are vets, who could use that money, and  need your kindness.


Good point. That's probably what my cousin thought.


----------

